# ? best reel for inshore for gulps/touts



## brc55 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a number of Calcutta 100 B's and several C200 CTG's all wonderful reels. I don't own any low profile reels. Except one Ambassador Revo (saltwater), light weight one, that I enjoy. It is not the quality that salt water fishing demands and though it does what I want well, I'll be lucky to use it another year before its toast (not worth the $250 I paid). 
I have just had so much success with the Calcuttas, so I have never owned another Shimano. However, I have heard a lot about the Core 100. I only saltwater in the bays and some beach front. Only boat fish, no more wading, too old and too tired for it these days (smile).

Money is not really the issue. I would like something that I can throw Gulps with the 1/4 oz+ heads and even free shrimp with a small split shot if need be. I've been reading about the core 100 and there is another Shimano (higher end priced) reel someone at Academy was pluggin. 

Help someone, please......

BC


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont have a core but their reputation is excellent. I personally use chronarchs for my casting reels but nothing outperforms my stella 3000 spinning reel for plastics. once I purchased one and started using it I just dont like throwimng anything else anymore. The drag is smooth, the reel is incredibly lightweight and it casts a long way. Stick it on a med-light 7 ft g-loomis rod with 20 lb powerpro and you have the ultimate fishing combo


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like the Core 50mg


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Curado E7. I have a Chronarch too but still like the E7 better.


----------



## brc55 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish I could use a spinning reel for plastics but my aim is like that of a hand granade, w/in about 20 ft at best.

Concerning the Core 50 this is just a lighter line and capacity version of the 100?

I knew someone would plug the Curado- E7. 

We're a faithful lot aren't we.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

All the reels mentioned above are GREAT. I have been trying to get used to a Stradic with Power Pro anly because my left arm has casting elbow (the doctor says tennis elboy, but I never payed tennis). I have Chronarchs and Curados and love them all!
You really need to try them all because you are going to get a zillion different opinion. Good luck and stick with the Shimano's. They are the best!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Curado E7!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the Core is an excellent suggestion for light weight casting. Chronarch runner up IMO. I would say that the REVO isn't suited for salt water in any reguards. I've worked on quite a few and without exception they corrode worse than the early model MG reels. They cast great at first, but the minuite the get a sniff of salt water they're done...Dip


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*It's kind of funny but*

You own Calcuttas but want a low profile reel for plastics.

I have a Core 100FV on a 7' Laguna Inshore Special and a Calcutta 200GTB on a Calcutta rod 6'6 ML action and prefer the Calcutta for use with plastics, i.e Gulps, DOA Shrimps, Bass Assasins, etc. The Core/Laguna I'll use for plugs and spoons.

I feel the slower retrieve of the Calcuttas is better for working plastics and spinerbaits, at their proper speed, which is slow (thanks to the patient old farts who drilled that into my head!).

The faster retrieve of the Core, or most any other modern low profile reel is better for lures needing a faster retrieve, i.e rattletraps, Topwaters, Spoons, Plugs. But thats my opinion.

What I can tell you is using my Core and Calcutta, and a Daiwa Advantage 153hsta in the surf and off of jettys the Magnesium framed Core holds up very well in the salt. Keep in mind, I use the core from shore, the first gut, or first sandbar, any further out I am using the Daiwa or Calcutta. Off of a boat any of them Should be fine.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

You want a high-speed reel for plastics. I use a 7:1 reel and I cannot be beat on windy days.


----------



## brc55 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gentlemen, thanks for all your help. 8seconds a special thanks to you for all the info. We are such a spoiled lot buying reels of this quality and price. I especially appreciate the info about magnesium body durability, which means it'll be pretty longer







Does that mean it will cast more accurately too? jk

I sure hope that the 100MG (I ordered on the Inet) will cast a 6" shad as far as my 100 B's do. I was just wanting something light like that Revo premier (which is made too cheesey). Light is good when you get older (but hopefully wiser).

Blessing to all


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

you will love the core 100 for thrown plastic's
i have a 50 and 100 core's and love both but i tend to like the core 100 better. You cant go wrong with either one if your looking for something a little cheaper look at a curado e7


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

the calais 50 mg i love it


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

*my opinion*

I have the Calais DC..somewhat disapointed with its corrosion resistance but it is a fantastic reel that NEVER EVER backlashes once set right..after a year, it has some corrosion in the area underneath the level wind. BTW can I send it in to get that refurbished? as far as low profile casting reels are concerned some people give good reports on the Chronarchs, but I hear more good stuff about the old green ones than anything else. I also use Stellas in the 3000 series and cant be beat. I bought 4 new CI4's 2500 (for guests, kids etc.) and I am REALLY impressed with them as well.
cwebbMD


----------

